# A Lion Eats an EOS 5D Mark II & EF 16-35 f/2.8L II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/a-lion-eats-an-eos-5d-mark-ii-ef-16-35-f2-8l-ii/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/11/a-lion-eats-an-eos-5d-mark-ii-ef-16-35-f2-8l-ii/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>haha!


</strong>When I was in Kenya, we had an incident at Lake Nakuru with a baboon entering our vehicle and scaring the you-know-what out of me. He was sitting on my 5D Mark II, but he didn’t eat it. Instead, he stole our cookies and snacks and bolted. If you know my friend and travel companion <a href="http://www.facebook.com/EthanMeleg?fref=ts" target="_blank">Ethan Meleg</a>, you’d know taking his cookies is about the worst thing you can do to him.</p>
<p>FYI: Don’t leave car doors open at Lake Nakuru.</p>
<div id="attachment_12068" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/AE9G0402-Edit.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12068" title="AE9G0402-Edit" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/AE9G0402-Edit-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The brave Baboon that stole our cookies – Lake Nakuru, Kenya | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p><strong>Lion eating a 5D Mark II & 16-35 f/2.8L II


</strong>It turns out Ed Hetherington had the same sort of thing happen and sacrificed his Canon EOS 5D Mark II and EF 16-35 f/2.8L II for some fun photographs. The good and bad news? The lens lived, but the camera is touch and go.</p>
<p><strong></strong><strong>Ed Writes:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I brought a remote control and a small stand to Zimbabwe so that I could capture some animal images from a unique “on the ground perspective”. I used the setup for some images of elephants and African wild dogs and most animals ignored the camera after or at most gave it a quick glance.</p></blockquote>
<div id="attachment_12069" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/558961_10152269818880542_2094709223_n.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12069" title="558961_10152269818880542_2094709223_n" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/558961_10152269818880542_2094709223_n-575x451.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="451" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Photo by Ed Hetherington – Lion eating 5D Mark II & 16-35 – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>Then the fun begins for Ed, check out the rest of the images and full story below.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152269804305542.929748.117291240541&type=1" target="_blank"><strong>Read the entire story on Ed’s Facebook page</strong></a></p>
<p>Via [<a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2012/11/26/photographer-has-his-canon-5d-mark-ii-stolen-and-killed-by-a-lion/" target="_blank">PP</a>] from [<a href="http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152269804305542.929748.117291240541&type=1" target="_blank">EH</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't believe any amount of Dynamic Range could help in that particular situation. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

He doesn't like to be photographed with 5D II. He wants 5D III ;D ;D


----------



## candyman (Nov 27, 2012)

Best excuse to update to 1D X


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 27, 2012)

Too bad about the camera, but damn!, sure made for some awesome pictures!


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting. That baboon must have been a Nikon guy.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 27, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Ethan Meleg



He's the speaker at my local camera club Thursday night!


----------



## TAF (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It turns out Ed Hetherington had the same sort of thing happen and sacrificed his Canon EOS 5D Mark II and EF 16-35 f/2.8L II for some fun photographs. The good and bad news? The lens lived, but the camera is touch and go.</p>



"Honest honey, I have to buy a new camera - a lion eat mine."

"Hello Prudential"

"We're sorry, but your insurance policy has an exclusion for that. You're covered for bear and shark eatings, but not lion."

"Today Nikon announces it's newest mascot..."

Nikon executive at board meeting: "I've got this great plan for increasing market share"

They said the camera industry was dog eat dog...

Would have preferred a Twinkie, but alas...


----------



## Mooose (Nov 28, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> FYI: Don’t leave car doors open at Lake Nakuru.



Don't leave your doors unlocked. I saw in Capetown a baboon quickly open a rear car door and snatch a bag full of painted osterich eggs. The baboons were very disappointed to find no food in the bag.


----------



## Gcon (Nov 30, 2012)

Until the lion bites bits off and swallows them, then that's not "eating", that's "gnawing".

Most "web journalism" of this nature has a penchant for misleading sensationalist headlines.

Also, since when did CanonRumors go from a rumors site to a buyer's site, shoving "deal" after "deal" down everyone's throats. I'm getting sick of it - this site is now a total sellout.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 30, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Until the lion bites bits off and swallows them, then that's not "eating", that's "gnawing".


Somebody tries to have a bit of fun and you're going to split linguistic hairs? Too bad you weren't able to enjoy the humour. As for your other comment- the site is provided to us gratis. I think scrolling past a few ads is a small price to pay.


----------

